
The US Again Has the World's Most Powerful Supercomputer - joubert
https://www.wired.com/story/the-us-again-has-worlds-most-powerful-supercomputer/
======
clu1590
Pretty cool walking by this every day.

------
falcon620
IBM built some very nice plumbing for NVidia GPUs? :-)

